# Interior Swap?? Possible?



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

I was hoping to find a Silver GTO with blue interior....but looks like they were never made which i find RETARDED that the blue interior was only available in the blue exterior.

but my idea was to take the Goat...and swap in the impulse blue interior....kinda like the Nissan skyline R34 from 2 fast 2 furious...silver outside...blue interior. LOOKS SICK!

how much do you think it would potentially cost?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Your best bet is to scan the online salvage yards. But good luck, the blue is very rare.:cool


----------



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

i know.....ebay has some full setys....but none in blue....which sucks...

i really want that combo...it would be sick as hell....mmmmm quicksilver and blue.... yum haha


----------

